#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  vampire glyphs

## ghost

anyone know where i could get some and there meanings? :Confused:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

go here otherkinforums.net a lot of Vampires there, maybe they will come out of the shadows and help you.

----------


## Knight

Zelda, what are the vampires like at the otherkin sites? For some reason I can't explain, I don't want to visit that site, or any otherkin site, for that matter, and so won't. I realize it is a sister site, and I mean no offence, its just that I forsee alot of judgments, drama, and an almost zoo-like atmosphere that encourages people to say come look at what I am and poke and prod me and if I don't tell you everything I know I'm a fluffy wannabe.

I just don't want to go, but I would appreciate your thoughts on the otherkin vampires. I know much already about them, but usually in a community people tend to adapt themselves to the whole and I'm wondering if that goes on at the otherkin forums, and what that communal whole envisions a vampire to be.

If you are not inclined, so be it. Recently, there has been so much attention given vampires. I suspect it may be a madhouse now, especially on the internet.

I know what EtuMalku would say about them. He becomes preachy it seems at times, but that was years ago. I wonder if the community has adapted or continues the same blood Vs. one type of energy thought process.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Hmmmm. It is not all otherkin, I am not an otherkin, we have occult threads there. I want it to be assessable to all, and it is frankly a trip! We even have Satanists there. I like a bit of diversity. I will protect you my sweet Knight.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Knight

> Hmmmm. It is not all otherkin, I am not an otherkin, we have occult threads there. I want it to be assessable to all, and it is frankly a trip! We even have Satanists there. I like a bit of diversity. I will protect you my sweet Knight.


Thank you for the gesture. I have never been to an otherkin site. I have read some threads by otherkin at occult sites, though.

I know they are sites you promote. I can appreciate that. I won't go, though. I know that.

Perhaps I would be the aggressive one if I went. It seems like something I might do, which is probably why I avoid them. Perhaps I would be the one making judgments. Yes, that is why I choose not to go. It is not my place to tell someone how things are. We are all different.

Forget I mentioned it.  :Smile:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Okay. I love aggressive members, but alas it is not meant to be.

----------


## Tanemis

There are several otherkin on these forums as well that lurk on the otherkinforums site. I'm sure if you made a thread here a few may come out of the woodwork to answer whatever questions you have. I know Jezebel from otherkin is a tantric vampire and she will answer most questions you ask her as she has answered most of mine when I brought it up.

----------


## Knight

> There are several otherkin on these forums as well that lurk on the otherkinforums site. I'm sure if you made a thread here a few may come out of the woodwork to answer whatever questions you have. I know Jezebel from otherkin is a tantric vampire and she will answer most questions you ask her as she has answered most of mine when I brought it up.


Thank you for the information. I'm not sure I have specific questions, and was perhaps only inquiring about the general "flow" of the otherkin vampires to perhaps gain insight into what level of sophistication they have or display. Again, I am trying to make judgment calls from a distance, lol. Not because I'm afraid, necessarily, but perhaps because when I'm good, I'm really good, and when I bad, I'm really bad.

And, I'm not sure that everything I'm writing in this thread is not a jumble of meaningless words, lol.  :Big Grin: 

I can't bring myself to write everything I may like to. Perhaps I am afraid in that sense, so I find I cannot adequately express my ideas or questions regarding this subject, and it is regretful that I brought it up.

Even now i feel limatations upon what I'm writing. I don't like it. Sometimes, silence is golden. Bah, I'm done, lol.

----------


## Knight

> Hell, silence is golden, silence is ****.


Well, perhaps. I am still learning.

I have nothing further to write regarding this subject at this time, and I hope you can respect that.

Again, it is regretful I mentioned it. I'm sorry.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Knight I enjoy your posts. I sometimes think you and I are old friends having coffee and a stimulating conversation. I am grateful you are here. I am taking off watching the food network, members keep the forum going and don't kill each other.

----------


## Knight

> Knight I enjoy your posts. I sometimes think you and I are old friends having coffee and a stimulating conversation. I am grateful you are here. I am taking off watching the food network, members keep the forum going and don't kill each other.


Likewise  :Smile: 

I will be afk for awhile as well.

----------


## crowley666

This is just my oppinion but it seems to me that the majority of people that call themselves vampires are wannabes that just want to be goth posers. Then you have a minority that are simply good at channeling energy and then put all the vampire lore on top to make them sound more interesting. Seems silly, but then again it may just be a godform that they've taking up to complement there abilities which I suppose could be a positive. I would think theyr's more effective ways to go about taking on godforms though. I know nothing.

----------


## zero

a vampire is a leech, but are we not all that in some form; we all must feed on nature to survive and then therre are our wants that feed on many other resources. A vampire that feeds on blood as a form of substance is delusional...he must still eat food and can go without blood(and yet I smoke). the same for the psychic vampire though I have sympathy for them, but not respect. why collect the energy of a finite?

----------

